# lean strength, endurance & recovery



## iamsupuser1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi Guys,

long time reader - new member here so be gentle!

firstly my stats:

6'2"

87 kg

47 yr

currently spending a lot of time on the road bike, as opposed to years in the gym and on the water as a rower.

I am looking for a simple stack to help strength and recovery. Endurance is on the wish list but don't want to go down the road of GW501516 until possible sides are ruled out.

From what I have read a low dose stack of HGH & Test Cyp (250mg/week) would seem a good option ?

However I have been also been pointed towards HCG (750 iu/week) and Primo (400mg/week).

What are your thoughts on the benefits/drawbacks for each cycle?

Also is either likely to require Aromasin or PCT at these levels?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

How many iu of hgh/day?

Sec op looks funny bcos hcg ain't roid which means you running primo only


----------



## iamsupuser1 (Jan 6, 2016)

i think the ides is that the HCG will increase T levels to help with recovery and strength in conjunction with the primo -?

HGH 4-6 iu on a 5 on 2 off cycle

Thoughts?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

iamsupuser1 said:


> i think the ides is that the *HCG will increase T levels to help with recovery and strength* in conjunction with the primo -?
> 
> HGH 4-6 iu on a 5 on 2 off cycle
> 
> Thoughts?


 wont do this to any degree noticing


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

What is lean strength?


----------



## iamsupuser1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> What is lean strength?


 not sure what this is referring to?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

iamsupuser1 said:


> not sure what this is referring to?


 Very first word of your topic mate


----------



## iamsupuser1 (Jan 6, 2016)

iamsupuser1 said:


> I am looking for a simple stack to help strength and recovery


 Ah, apologies. maybe a little clumsy on the title! however as above, i am looking to help with strength and recovery, not to bulk.

thanks


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Very first word of your topic mate


 I am assuming he wants to stay lean and increase strength....


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

iamsupuser1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> long time reader - new member here so be gentle!
> 
> ...


 Hi @iamsupuser1, mate I'd look up Equipoise (Boldenone Undecylenate). I think a stack of Test and Equipoise would work wonders here. Lowish dose of Test, like a TRT dose (125ml a week) and a higher dose of Boldenone (I haven't used as a PED but I'd say 400mg per week would be near the mark).

Eq does everything you're after. Lean muscle increase, endurance increase (RBC count goes up more than with other AAS). Don't be put off by the fact its a horse steroid, it was passed for clinical use in humans once. And anyway horses aren't exactly slow or lacking endurance!

GH/Test: I'm not sold on GH, think money better spent elsewhere. Test, yep as above

HCG/Primo: I'm lost with this. Did the person who pointed you in that direction have a white cane and odd looking sunglasses?


----------

